# GHRP-2  Increased prolactin levels



## Soujerz (Oct 6, 2013)

So i've been using ghrp-2 with cjc-1295 NO DAC for about 2 weeks and i think my prolactin levels are up because i get a clear liquid discharge if i squeeze my nipples.  Anyway to get rid of this besides lowering Dose?  

Anyone else experience this?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Oct 6, 2013)

There are some otc products like black lion research's prolacterone that work well...or you. Could get Prami, caber or bromo.


----------



## Soujerz (Oct 6, 2013)

What dose prami?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Oct 6, 2013)

Soujerz said:


> What dose prami?



Start low... Like .125 or .25 mgs and work up to .5-1mg


----------



## AllAboutPeptides (Oct 7, 2013)

Prami will benefit you... See underlined.


*Neuroendocrine and side **effect profile of pramipexole, a new dopamine receptor agonist, in humans.
**
Schilling JC, Adamus WS, Palluk R.

Human Pharmacology Centre, Boehringer Ingelheim KG, Germany.

The effects and tolerability of pramipexole, a new dopamine D2-receptor agonist, on prolactin, human growth hormone, thyrotropin, cortisol, and corticotropin levels were investigated in a randomized, double-blind, crossover study in 12 healthy volunteers. Single oral doses of 0.1, 0.2, and 0.3 mg pramipexole and placebo were studied over a period of 24 hours. Pramipexole decreased serum prolactin levels in a dose-dependent manner, with a maximum effect after 2 to 4 hours. Serum levels of human growth hormone were dose-dependently increased; however, this effect was only significant 2 hours after drug administration. Furthermore, a slight increase in serum cortisol levels and a slight decrease in serum thyrotropin levels was observed. Our findings show for the first time pharmacodynamic effects of pramipexole after single oral doses in healthy volunteers. The compound was well tolerated and showed an endocrine profile similar to other dopamine D2-agonists.

PMID: 1350237 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]*


----------



## Soujerz (Oct 10, 2013)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Start low... Like .125 or .25 mgs and work up to .5-1mg



How often should i dose .125   ED, EOD?  E3D?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Oct 10, 2013)

Everyday


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Oct 10, 2013)

Recommend taking at bedtime as well...usually helps tolerate it better.


----------



## Soujerz (Oct 10, 2013)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Recommend taking at bedtime as well...usually helps tolerate it better.




I did not know that, what are some of the sides that i would need to tolerate.  Also do i need an empty stomach to take it or can i have a protein shake before bed and then take the prami?  (sorry for the newbie questions)


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Oct 11, 2013)

Soujerz said:


> I did not know that, what are some of the sides that i would need to tolerate.  Also do i need an empty stomach to take it or can i have a protein shake before bed and then take the prami?  (sorry for the newbie questions)



I would take it with food.... and most common sides are flu like symptoms.


----------



## Soujerz (Oct 12, 2013)

How long do the flu like symptoms typically last?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Oct 12, 2013)

Soujerz said:


> How long do the flu like symptoms typically last?



About 24 hrs after the dose.  Shouldn't experience much as long as you start out low enough.  I just started back up on it...ran .1mg for 3 days and just bumped it up to .2 mg...will work up to .5mg ed.


----------



## Soujerz (Oct 12, 2013)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> About 24 hrs after the dose.  Shouldn't experience much as long as you start out low enough.  I just started back up on it...ran .1mg for 3 days and just bumped it up to .2 mg...will work up to .5mg ed.




Is it just the first time you dose or every time you dose you get flu like symptoms for 24 hours?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Oct 13, 2013)

Soujerz said:


> Is it just the first time you dose or every time you dose you get flu like symptoms for 24 hours?



If you take too much before you let your body get used to it.  For your application, you could probably stay at the low end of .2 mg.  So start at .1 mg and work up to .2 over a few days....should be fine.


----------



## Soujerz (Oct 13, 2013)

Again thanks for the info!


----------



## Soujerz (Oct 15, 2013)

So i've been using .2mg for about 4 days now and the prami is definitely helping


----------



## Soujerz (Oct 18, 2013)

Getting insomnia and night sweats as a side effect, is this normal?


----------



## NoviceAAS (Oct 20, 2013)

insomnia and night sweats from GHRP-2  ????   Never heard of that from that compound or from increased prolactin.

  As far as the prami / caber choice Caber is way better IMO but it can be hard to find and expensive. If you do find it dose it at .5 mg 2-3 times a week


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Oct 20, 2013)

Increased cortisol levels from the ghrp2 can definitely cause sleep disturbances.


----------



## NoviceAAS (Oct 20, 2013)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Increased cortisol levels from the ghrp2 can definitely cause sleep disturbances.



  Wow did not know that and thank you for the info  !!


----------



## Soujerz (Oct 20, 2013)

NoviceAAS said:


> insomnia and night sweats from GHRP-2  ????   Never heard of that from that compound or from increased prolactin.
> 
> As far as the prami / caber choice Caber is way better IMO but it can be hard to find and expensive. If you do find it dose it at .5 mg 2-3 times a week



i think the prami is causing night sweats and insomnia


----------



## Soujerz (Oct 20, 2013)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Increased cortisol levels from the ghrp2 can definitely cause sleep disturbances.




you think adding in Vitamin C can help with cortisol?  1000mg dose a few times a day possibly most of it in the PM hours??


----------

